# Lowe Roughneck 1752 for $1700, good deal?



## rmzachar (Nov 9, 2010)

There is a guy on CL that is selling a 1752 lowe roughneck for only $1700. I'm not all that familiar with this boat and am having a hard time finding information on it online. Seems like a really nice, solid boat. Just looking for some insight on if this is a good buy or not. Thanks!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like a deal to me.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 9, 2010)

The only thing I woudl try and do is get it in the water to see if it leaks (do not trust the seller on this)....If no leaks I would buy it for sure....

I would even consider buying it if it had minor leaks that could be fixed....

Either way it looks to be a good deal...

Outdoorsman.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^^ I second that. I bought my tinnie in the Fall only to discover it leaked in the Spring. Fortunately, the previous owner fixed it for me.


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 9, 2010)

That, my friend, is a big ol' wide stable boat. Lowe makes a good boat. I just can't see where you will go wrong with the price. If you are the first one at it, offer 1500. What the heck. Flash the cash and see what happens. You can make that boat anything you want, from fish as is, to putting a full deck as high as you want and sun bathing 3-4 girls at once. Good luck and keep sending pics and updates. TC


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 9, 2010)

Does the trailer come with it, and is it the original trailer? I have a 1652 Lowe rig, and the trailer has 13" tires on it. The wheels in the pics seem kinda small for a boat that size. Just wondering.


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 9, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Does the trailer come with it, and is it the original trailer? I have a 1652 Lowe rig, and the trailer has 13" tires on it. The wheels in the pics seem kinda small for a boat that size. Just wondering.


Yeah, that don't look like much of a trailer. But if it'll get that boat home for 1500 bucks one way it's paid for itself. Look around and see what kind of boat you can buy new for 1500. Due to poor pic quality it's hard to tell much but it looks like there is a large space between the tire and the finder. May just be some numb wagon stuck tiny wheels and tires on the trailer. And I do not know what a numb wagon is.


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 10, 2010)

My boat is a Lowe 1752 VPT. Not the same layout as that one, but it's a helluva boat to fish out of. If it doesn't leak, I don't see how you could go wrong for that price.

BTW, my trailer has much larger tires than that one shows...175/80/13".. I think.


----------



## rmzachar (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, the pictures aren't the best. I'm trying to get him to email me some more so I don't drive down to where its at and find something wrong that a picture could of told me. I also want to try and find what the model of it is as I'm having a hard time finding one with that same layout. I doubt he'll go lower, though I will try, as he started at $2000. Then again, it's getting late in the year and he may just want to get rid of the boat. That trailer does seem very small though for the size and weight of the boat...


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, I wouldn't wait around too long on this deal.


----------



## rmzachar (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm kinda stuck with waiting... it's a good 60 miles away. I work Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday with school on Tuesday, and Thursday...none of which is close to where this guy lives. And I'm gone Saturday thru Wednesday this weekend for a hunting trip. So who knows what will end up happening here...I do have a smaller jon, but I would love to get my hands on that boat!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2010)

Probably too late with this reply...but....I just sold a boat. Three guys wanted it badly. Only one would make the commitment (sight unseen) and wound up with the boat. He was 350 miles away but made the trip over the weekend. Every one else was left out in the cold. If you REALLY think it is the right boat...go get it. Rich


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 29, 2010)

Probably a little late here too but a close look at one of the pic's kinda looks like the transome has been cut out...????

Replacing a transom is possible but can be a lot of work....

I would also look real close at the transom.....

Outdoorsman...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 29, 2010)

The boat looks to have been set up for a mud motor and has most likely been rode hard and put up wet.. so to speak.

I would look it over with a fine tooth comb and put it in the water checking for leaks.

Most people with mud motors are not particularly gentle on their boats. They get run through abrasive mud, jumped over logs, bounced off of trees and all manor of other nastiness.


----------



## rmzachar (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I think the guy ended up selling it because he stopped replying to me and never sent me more pictures of what he said he would...


----------

